# What is the best tool pouch?



## Frasbee

I bought the custom leather craft nylon/cordura pouch at home depot and am pleased with it so far.

It won't last nearly as long as a good leather pouch but my favorite thing about it is that it has 3 screw driver slots on both sides, and I have a routine with it now.

Plus if carrying it around on a belt isn't practical it comes with a shoulder strap to snap on to it. It's a good system for me.


----------



## Jeff000

I like my Klein pouches. And I love the cordura over leather. Not sure why though. But it has a spot for all my tools, and isnt too big.


----------



## 480sparky

subelect said:


> *What is the best tool pouch?*


There is no such thing.

There may be a best tool pouch _for you and the work you do_, but there is no such thing as 'the best tool pouch'. If such a beast existed, then there would only be one tool pouch made.


----------



## Frasbee

Very true.

I had a wonderful system for my belt during commercial work, tool pouch on my left arranged in a specific manner, and my general pouch on my right for fasteners, level, and pencil/marker.

Now that I'm doing residential I realized I don't need to carry all the tools I used to, and customize my belt and pouches according to what I'm doing. Sometimes I put the belt on, sometimes I only carry the pouch on a strap. Or neither and just use my pockets.


----------



## william1978

This is the pouch that I like, but not everyone likes a big pouch.


----------



## gilbequick

The best tool pouch is the one you carry. You can buy the most expensive fancy-pants tool pouch on the planet but it's not gonna do you squat if you don't use it.


----------



## nolabama

i have recently changed over to a five gallon bucket with bucket buddy from ideal and i love it - gasoline and diesel fuel does not seem to damage the bottom of it either


----------



## CFine

I just use the Klien 10 pouch tool bag, i load up with what i need for the day for what i'm doing then the rest i put in my locked tool box. that way i'm not carrying around all my tool, but i got every thing i need right by my side. only thing i hate toting around is my damn drill. haven't found a holster that i like for it yet.


----------



## electricalperson

i hate carrying a drill too. i bought the 10.6 volt drill to drive screws with. makes life easier


----------



## CFine

Drill is supplied by the company, half of us got dewalts or milwakee's. mine barely holds a charge, i'm lucky to get 2 hours of of each battery i have right now. sadly we are using preformed receptacles so i been finding my 10 in 1 to be very useful. i only use the drill when i got too. the JM hates it but he understands its faster just suggests i use the drill when i got to hang boxs real quick which i do then change out the mud rings and move a few to deeps or 4' 11s if i have too. but yea i wanna throw that drill out of the 7 story window and get a new one. lol


----------



## Mike_586

electricalperson said:


> i hate carrying a drill too. i bought the 10.6 volt drill to drive screws with. makes life easier


I picked up the Milwauke 12V driver. With a few long bits, I don't even carry screw drivers on me anymore and its actually cumbersome than a bunch of different screw drivers.

As far as the best tool pouch goes. I'll agree with 480sparky. There simply isn't one. Everyone has different needs, tools, etc.

Personally I use an Ideal 35-975 Tuff-Tote to carry my tools around in, and on my tool belt I have a soft leather 3 bag pouch on one side and a couple small tool pouches on the other. Some guys like those big tool holders that can hold all the tools they ever use....

Its all a matter of personal taste and what works for you. As long as whatever system you come up with is efficient I don't see that it matters.


----------



## JohnJ0906

william1978 said:


> This is the pouch that I like, but not everyone likes a big pouch.


That is the one I use. I had one last about 10 years. Easy to organize, and wears like iron.

I replaced it with a cordura nylon one (Klien as well) and it didn't hold up well at all. After about a tear and a half, I replaced it with another leather one.


----------



## ralpha494

Which ever one you decide on, make sure you get a padded/ergonomic belt. I use a Carhartt nail apron. The weight is in front, not on either side. Minimal tools in the pouch, with my tool caddy, and 7-gallon bucket close by.


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> This is the pouch that I like, but not everyone likes a big pouch.


I use the same one, with a leather 4-pocket nail pouch on the other side for wire nuts, EMT fittings, etc. I made my own tape holder and bolted it onto this. I also use a seperate hammer loop.

If I'm roughing NM in, I don't even wear a toolbelt. At least when I'm drilling and roping. Wire cutters in my back pocket is all I need. When I go back to do staple/stuff/make-up, then I wear the pouch, but only with the tools I need.


----------



## 76nemo

Just me, but leather, (soft leather), by all means!!!! Take the time to find the one that suits you best for the tools you carry for the job.


----------



## electricalperson

i rarely wear a tool pouch for anything other than ballast changes. i need a lot of tools for that. 4 different nut drivers 1/4, 5/16,3/8,11/32 linemans, meter, dikes, slotted and philips screwdriver


----------



## Adam12

Electricians comfort combo. :thumbsup:

http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm


----------



## chrusis

You can try Occidental leather,they use the best leather on market *www.bestbelt.com*.I had one last about 3 years and is like new.


----------



## NevadaBoy

Frasbee said:


> I bought the custom leather craft nylon/cordura pouch at home depot and am pleased with it so far.
> 
> It won't last nearly as long as a good leather pouch but my favorite thing about it is that it has 3 screw driver slots on both sides, and I have a routine with it now.
> 
> Plus if carrying it around on a belt isn't practical it comes with a shoulder strap to snap on to it. It's a good system for me.


I use the CLC 3 piece combo(right pouch, left pouch, and padded belt). I've used it for 5 years in some really rough environments and it's holding up great. I'm positive it'll last another 5-10 years. I know several other guys with the same bags for 10 years. The come with handles so they're a lot easier to carry around if you don't want to wear them. I like them a lot. I'm considering buying another set to keep for the future in case they don't make them anymore. Although by the time they wear out I _hope_ not to need to carry bags anymore. 

http://www.goclc.com/products/detail001.asp?partNo=5607


----------



## cdnelectrician

I have used Klein pouches in the past...but I bought an Ideal 35-950 about 5 years ago and it's still going strong. The nice thing is that the dividers go ALL the way to the bottom of the pouch, that way your tools don't go sideways all the time and stay organized. It also has about 8 screwdriver slots in the back to keep everything in it's place. The only downside, is the handle on the pouch. VERY uncomfy to wear around the waist for any long period of time.


----------



## ElectricalMAN

On days that I do not have to carry a full load of tools I have been using this Rack-A-Tiers Butt Pounch and I like it! I slip it into my back pocket and it is very light and convenient! Plus if you have a big belly like me it is nice to have the tools out from under my waist! :thumbup:


----------



## chrusis

what i like the most to occidental leather is the belt ,they make two size 2'' and 3'' wide,the 3'' wide is the best for your back specially in winter time,and the quality #1







also they make the pocket caddy all leather
but me and my coworkers we waiting for this will coming soon:thumbup:


----------



## Thayer

Chrusis , when are those new pouches going to be available?


----------



## chrusis

they just send me a e-mail with those pictures,and they said that soon will be available.


----------



## sparkyboys

if you are a journeyman, you do not need a tool pouch. just apprentices.
plus why carry forty pounds of tools that only requires three tools to do a specific job duty.


----------



## user4818

sparkyboys said:


> if you are a journeyman, you do not need a tool pouch.


Run that by me again....do journeyman stop doing electrical work when they become journeymen?


----------



## acmax

sparkyboys said:


> if you are a journeyman, you do not need a tool pouch. just apprentices.
> plus why carry forty pounds of tools that only requires three tools to do a specific job duty.


 
SOMEBODY ELES:laughing:


----------



## william1978

sparkyboys said:


> if you are a journeyman, you do not need a tool pouch. just apprentices.
> plus why carry forty pounds of tools that only requires three tools to do a specific job duty.


 Your kidding right?


----------



## acmax

He's not kidding. He sold his tools to in role in nursing school:laughing:


----------



## william1978

acmax said:


> He's not kidding. He sold his tools to in role in nursing school:laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## mg42

I use the greenlee pouch for my tools + hammer

I use the other pouch for screws, straps, wirenuts, connectors

And the hammer holder for my small 12v drill. It fits perfectly in the ring :thumbup:


----------



## 1900

william1978 said:


> Your kidding right?


 I have to agree with him to a point. Usually my tools will be on a cart. I use a Carhartt apron with a small leather pouch for a couple screw drivers, linemans, and tick tracer. I got stripper, wirenuts, ground screws, redheads, etc. in the apron.

If I'm terminating or doing some type of circuitry I'll wear that setup, but when I'm doing pipe work my back pockets are usually more than enough to hold the tools that I need. Or if I'm roughing in I can fit those tools in my back pocket as well.

I'm not the kind of person who walks back and forth and I hate to see someone doing that. However, I don't understand why some people wear a big pouch with 23 tools when they know they are not going to need it. If you think there is a possibility of using it then take it with you, if not leave it in your tool bag 15 feet away. If you're a good worker who is producing, no one is going to care.


----------



## Richard Rowe

*Electrical Pouch*

I like the Craftsman dark oil tan pouch. It has 3 screwdriver pockets 1 Phil, 1 Str and 1 for a 6 way plus it has a loop for a flashlight a must when working under machines. I also carry a small meter and all the must tools. Lowes has one just like it, it's soft leather and for 30 bucks its a good value.


----------



## sparkyboys

william1978 said:


> Your kidding right?


nope, i aint kiddin. why wear a tool pouch when you need only three tools to do a certain task


----------



## sparkyboys

1900 said:


> I have to agree with him to a point. Usually my tools will be on a cart. I use a Carhartt apron with a small leather pouch for a couple screw drivers, linemans, and tick tracer. I got stripper, wirenuts, ground screws, redheads, etc. in the apron.
> 
> If I'm terminating or doing some type of circuitry I'll wear that setup, but when I'm doing pipe work my back pockets are usually more than enough to hold the tools that I need. Or if I'm roughing in I can fit those tools in my back pocket as well.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person who walks back and forth and I hate to see someone doing that. However, I don't understand why some people wear a big pouch with 23 tools when they know they are not going to need it. If you think there is a possibility of using it then take it with you, if not leave it in your tool bag 15 feet away. If you're a good worker who is producing, no one is going to care.


exactly, you got to produce.

i do what i want to do. seniority.


----------



## Richard Rowe

A pocket caddy is nice for just a few tools, keeps you from messing up your pockets, and we always carry a Lock-Out kit too. We still most of the time use a tool pouch tho... I never seem to know just the min of tools I will need.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Do all these pouches come with a free doctor and disability coverage? 
Your all gotta need it before retirement.. Trust me..


----------



## Call_me_Ray

It's tough to beat CLC's quality, and they have tons of options as far as belts and bags, it's just tough finding a retailer with an assortment to choose from


----------



## CFine

i dunno, i'm happy with my klein 10 pocket bag, but i just have a hard time wanting to put it on, i'll wear it about half the day cause i am tiered of all my pockets having holes in them. not sure if they are worth the money tho. lol


----------



## embral

Any word on when that new occidental leather pouch is coming out? That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Frasbee

Occidental seems to have a few left handed pouches, but nothing for electricians.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Toronto Sparky said:


> Do all these pouches come with a free doctor and disability coverage?
> Your all gotta need it before retirement.. Trust me..


Yep! I'm only 25, and I already have a bad lower back thanks to wearing a one sided tool belt for a number of years. Don't do it! I wish I had of listened to the older guys, but hey, I knew everything when I was 16 lol


----------



## st0mps

i use the greenlee 4tool pouch black leather one with the klein(blue) utility light weight belt had it for few years now and i love it, pliers/good screwdriver/philips/cabinet screwdriver/ chopping screw driver/ tape /klein(pocket knife blue one ) on the clip and my fenix led flash light on the belt


----------



## Frasbee

I have a 2 pouch system for my belt.

I had some lower back problems when I first started wearing it, but since then I've shifted it so it sits more on my a$$. It needs to be a little tighter so I don't walk around "thug" like with it sliding down to my knees, but it's honestly stopped any back problems I've had before.


----------



## crazymurph

To me the best tool pouch is a small one. I carry all my tools in a tool bag and use the pouch for the few tools that are needed for the task. Most of the time I don't wear the pouch. I have seen so many guys who wear a large pouch filled with tools, only to suffer back problems latter in life. If you feel you need to wear a large pouch or a pouch/apron system you need to ditribute the weight and use suspenders. Yes, when I was young, dumb, and full of cXX, I wore the big pouch. Now I see a chiropractor on a regular basis. At 50 years old I still out work all the young studs. Work smart, not hard.


----------



## gilbequick

embral said:


> Any word on when that new occidental leather pouch is coming out? That thing looks awesome!


Got a link?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I think a skillers belt will be next on my list, looks comfy.


----------



## embral

embral said:


> Any word on when that new occidental leather pouch is coming out? That thing looks awesome!


The pouch from a few posts back.


----------



## rdr

1900 said:


> If you're a good worker who is producing, no one is going to care.


EXACTLY!:thumbsup:

I have a two pouch rig. I have several nail aprons. I have pockets. It just depends on what you're doing and what the situation calls for. 

Used to work for an EC where the owner would come out on jobs asking...."Why aren't they wearing their tools?" I can sort of see where he was coming from but I don't entirely agree with it. If I'm roping MC why do I do I need a big old pouch with reamer level two pairs of channel locks nut drivers etc etc etc??


----------



## chrusis

For sure they working on it, i waiting too to buy it!:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

rdr said:


> EXACTLY!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have a two pouch rig. I have several nail aprons. I have pockets. It just depends on what you're doing and what the situation calls for.
> 
> Used to work for an EC where the owner would come out on jobs asking...."Why aren't they wearing their tools?" I can sort of see where he was coming from but I don't entirely agree with it. If I'm roping MC why do I do I need a big old pouch with reamer level two pairs of channel locks nut drivers etc etc etc??


I agree, I used to wear my pouch all the time. Now that I'm more familiar with what a task will require I can decide how I want to carry my tools.

I generally keep my pouch near-by, and I'll set it aside and grab a tool or two if that's all I need.

I wear my pouch when I bend pipe because I have an efficient system that works well for me. On my fasteners pouch I have my level and my sharpie right in front of the level. This leaves me a convenient notch between the two, to rest EMT for measuring, marking, and even cutting (with a sawzall). I keep an extra marker and pencil on the other side of my pouch.


----------



## BuzzKill

william1978 said:


> This is the pouch that I like, but not everyone likes a big pouch.


 This is what I use and it's perfect; you can tailor your tools for the job at hand and it does last a lifetime. Once it gets broke in it's like slipping on an old shoe. Like 480 did, I rigged a hammer ring on a belt with tie wraps. A tape measure can fit on one of the little side pockets or the belt itself.


----------



## BP_redbear

same Occidental leather pouch previously posted by *chrusis* in pics (not the 'new' one). Different belt (leather/padded nylon 3")

*5500 pouch* http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/speciality-toolbags.html
*5019 utility pouch* http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/universal-toolbags.html
*8003 belt* http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/belts.html

(Not using this tool bag. Currently using a CLC bag and wearing the Oxy tool rig). I carry only the minimum necessary for what i am doing at the time. Everything else stays in my CLC two-sided zippered bag w/ open top center compartment.

I tried the Carhartt apron. It is nice because it is light, and doesn't make me any wider -doorways, climbing ladders, etc). I used it for a few weeks, and got tired of tools falling down sideways in the tool pockets of the Carhartt, and getting poked in my 'front-self'. :no: Tough to bend over with tools sticking out of the tops of the Carhartt, too.


----------



## zen

william1978 said:


> This is the pouch that I like, but not everyone likes a big pouch.


 this is my preffered tool pouch as well.i do different types of work daily and have found that it holds enough of what ill need to get me started at a service call ,,a rough,,, or a trim, then i take out what i dont need. for my other pouch i use a leather 4 pouch,, seperate hammer loop seperate tape loop and my belt has a tape measure thing made on it but i use it for my makita impact to hang on...


----------



## Frasbee

BP_redbear said:


> same Occidental leather pouch previously posted by *chrusis* in pics (not the 'new' one). Different belt (leather/padded nylon 3")
> 
> *5500 pouch* http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/speciality-toolbags.html
> *5019 utility pouch* http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/universal-toolbags.html
> *8003 belt* http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/belts.html
> 
> (Not using this tool bag. Currently using a CLC bag and wearing the Oxy tool rig). I carry only the minimum necessary for what i am doing at the time. Everything else stays in my CLC two-sided zippered bag w/ open top center compartment.
> 
> I tried the Carhartt apron. It is nice because it is light, and doesn't make me any wider -doorways, climbing ladders, etc). I used it for a few weeks, and got tired of tools falling down sideways in the tool pockets of the Carhartt, and getting poked in my 'front-self'. :no: Tough to bend over with tools sticking out of the tops of the Carhartt, too.


Did your foreman rummage through your tools, yet?


----------



## macmikeman

In order to save your back you should just get a helper to carry the tools for you all day and hand them to you one at a time as needed...


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> Did your foreman rummage through your tools, yet?


Eh, he's just jelous that I have more tools than he does.


----------



## shockme123

macmikeman said:


> In order to save your back you should just get a helper to carry the tools for you all day and hand them to you one at a time as needed...


This helper would probably get me fired :laughing:


----------



## paul d.

she dont have her saftey glasses on. wheres her hard hat ? is she wearing proper footwear ? ( redwings ) and you know, i really dont think she's a REAL blond. i dont wear my tool pouch like that. i'm really starting to doubt she's a real construction worker. :blink:


----------



## william1978

macmikeman said:


> In order to save your back you should just get a helper to carry the tools for you all day and hand them to you one at a time as needed...


 I could use a helper that looked like that for sure.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> I could use a helper that looked like that for sure.:whistling2:


I'm sure your wife would be happy to know that. :whistling2:


----------



## steelersman

My favorite work belt is this: http://www.utilikilts.com/company/products/kilts/workmans/


----------



## The Motts

paul d. said:


> is she wearing proper footwear ? ( redwings )


Does Red Wing make a stiletto heel in steel toe?:jester:


----------



## steelersman

macmikeman said:


> In order to save your back you should just get a helper to carry the tools for you all day and hand them to you one at a time as needed...


Ahh, Canadian women......you gotta love 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906

macmikeman said:


> In order to save your back you should just get a helper to carry the tools for you all day and hand them to you one at a time as needed...





paul d. said:


> i dont wear my tool pouch like that.


Tool pouch? I didn't notice any tool pouch.... :whistling2:







:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

I don't wear a tool pouch if I can help it. In the majority of cases I only require 5 hand tools for any give task........my pouch will be on the floor somewhere if I need anything else. Working on the boats for 7 years, wearing a pouch was forbidden due to damage to finished product, so I learned to know what I need for a task. I now wear the carhart pants with lots of pockets, or combat pants with huge pockets.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I'm sure your wife would be happy to know that. :whistling2:


 How did you know?:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman

Settle down boys, she is just a helper right?. And besides that one has Hepatitis C........


----------



## william1978

macmikeman said:


> And besides that one has Hepatitis C........


 You are correct, but in that picture she is easy on the eyes unlike some of her more recent pictures.


----------



## Rudeboy

I've had this thing for about five years or so, home cheapo special. I'm doing a rough in now so i don't keep many tools on my bags.


----------



## steelersman

Rudeboy said:


> I've had this thing for about five years or so, home cheapo special. I'm doing a rough in now so i don't keep many tools on my bags.


I still have the same pouch and I've had it for about 10 years now except mine is all black. It doesn't have the blue on it.


----------



## Frasbee

If I had the money, I'd get a pouch custom made by a leather crafter.


----------



## nitro71

I'm using a rectangular Husky tool tote. Easy access to your tools. Just got a Carhart nail pouch I'm going to try out for tools I need at hand and a few screws and what not. Full tool bags around the waist are for young kids or dumb electricians.


----------



## Rudeboy

nitro71 said:


> I'm using a rectangular Husky tool tote. Easy access to your tools. Just got a Carhart nail pouch I'm going to try out for tools I need at hand and a few screws and what not. Full tool bags around the waist are for young kids or dumb electricians.


I try and keep what I need for the job I'm doing that day around my waist so i have access to those tools and screws, fittings, wirenuts etc that I know i'm going to need. I agree that having every tool you own on your waist is overkill but that has nothing to do with being smart or dumb or young or old. If all you do is ream pipe all day then all you need is a reamer. But if you're an electrician and you do multiple tasks during a day you need the tools for those tasks on you at all times. it's not efficient to go back to your tote every time to get tools because you can't shoot them all in your pants. the only time I don't wear my bags is if i'm doing a service call or if I'm in a finished building.


----------



## John Valdes

The only thing I will wear is a nail apron. The rest are in a soft case or bucket. Doctors orders.


----------



## nitro71

Your orthopedic surgeon is going to like you someday! Everyone can pack whatever they want but the fact is that I see very few older electricians because injuries take them out of the trade. Yes, I do think it's shortsighted to pack around extra weight that you don't need to have, potentialing damaging your knees and or back because you percieve that it might slow you down a little to have a tool box with you along with your pouch.


----------



## Rudeboy

I think it all depends on what work you're doing. I like wearing my bags because it saves me time but I also think it saves me from bending down to pick up tools all day long or climbing down the ladder because i forgot something i needed and then climbing up again. But, i admit bags on your waist can get heavy so i try and make a point of not overloading.
:scooter:


----------



## msdmsd

I just bought this tool pouch: 

http://www.dewaltworkgear.com/productDetail.asp?pID=513&cID=15#&img=DG5103_lg.jpg

...so far so good. I cut the metal belt clip off and it fits real comfortably and has some loops in the large open compartment to keep things organized.


----------



## Neusoul

*My combo tool belt*

I got into the Ibew 357 as a cw after being laid working in the temporary power industry for 13 yrs. It is primarily lineman work so I'm used to carrying wearing my combo tool belt. Question: some of the 5+ apprentices would jokingly give me **** about it, now being an apprentice , some journeyman call that 'ratty'. If I'm most comfortable wearing my belt to carry my tools instead of a side pouch and apron, what's wrong with that? I only carry the required tools from the tool list in my bags, so what's the big deal? The reason I'm replying with a question is because I can't seem to get a real answer online or from anyone on the job for that matter. Do you have any insight?


----------



## HawkShock

Neusoul said:


> I got into the Ibew 357 as a cw after being laid working in the temporary power industry for 13 yrs. It is primarily lineman work so I'm used to carrying wearing my combo tool belt. Question: some of the 5+ apprentices would jokingly give me **** about it, now being an apprentice , some journeyman call that 'ratty'. If I'm most comfortable wearing my belt to carry my tools instead of a side pouch and apron, what's wrong with that? I only carry the required tools from the tool list in my bags, so what's the big deal? The reason I'm replying with a question is because I can't seem to get a real answer online or from anyone on the job for that matter. Do you have any insight?


If you leave your feelings at home instead of carrying them around all day, there will be more room in your "ratty" bags. Being a grown man is kinda fun when you aren't susceptible to being messed with.
Seriously, if you want new bags, buy whatever everybody else has. If you are all out of effs to give, do whatever you are comfortable with. 
You are the new guy. You are gonna get messed with. Mess back. Load somebody else's bags up with dog excrement and tell them at least your "ratty" bags don't smell like dog S.:laughing:
Oh, and if you are climbing, I wouldn't be wearing a belt.....


----------



## bmyers

boulder bag has been my favorite


----------



## Jcourt

*What's the best RIGID material pouch?*

I use the following material pouch










The only issue I have is that over time the center pocket stretches and hangs out. Anything I have in the outer pockets hangs horizontal and sometimes falls out. I need something that will stay close to me and not stretch out. For this reason, I got the Klein 5167 11-pocket tool pouch. I can carry a ton in it and it will never sag out.










Can anyone give me any ideas?


----------



## Going_Commando

Klein 4 pocket pouch and a Carhartt nail apron. Best. Rig. Ever. (Thanks Hackwork for the idea :thumbup


----------



## HackWork

View attachment 30161


----------



## Bootss

HackWork said:


> View attachment 30161


mind if I ask what tools you have in your bag


----------



## MTW

Your back pockets. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork

Lep said:


> mind if I ask what tools you have in your bag


You mean in addition to what's in that picture?

This is really the only tool bag I use anymore, the rest of the tools are on my truck and I grab them individually when I need them. 


View attachment 30167


View attachment 30168


----------

